# Happy Birthday!



## danni-chan

Can you possible help? I have alot of birthdays comming up this month and I want to tell them Happy birthday in a few different ways.

Have a Happy Birthday.

Happy Birthday.

___ more days until my birthday. (I already know numbers and such)

Its my Birthday!


----------



## Flaminius

Happy Birthday is "（お）誕生日おめでとう。" ([o-]tanjōbi omedetō).
In terms of hard grammar (お), which is a prefix for being polite or pretty or both is not really necessary.  Whether to use it or not depends on how you want to address to the hearer.

___ more days until my birthday.
あとＸＸ日で（わたしの）誕生日。 ato XX-nichi de (watashino) tanjōbi.
Watashino is not necessary in usual contexts.  Only when there is possibility of confusing more than one birthdays, is it advised to use it for disambiguation.


----------



## danni-chan

Thank you very much


----------



## polaka

Hi, everyone! I want to make a Birthday card and I need the translation of "Congratulations" or just "Happy Birthday" to Japanese or Chinese (kanji)


Can anybody help me please?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Whodunit

I think they use:

*お誕生日おめでとうございます*. I'm not sure about the pronunciation:

o??? omedetou gozaimasu

I can't read the Kanji.


----------



## karuna

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think they use:
> 
> *お誕生日おめでとうございます*. I'm not sure about the pronunciation:


It reads: o-tanjoubi omedetou gozaimasu

I can't read kanji either but here is a nice website which can convert kanji to hiragana/romaji: http://www.j-talk.com/nihongo/index.php


----------



## jazyk

And there's also www.rikai.com, which reads and translates the kanji for you into English.


----------



## joy15

Can someone please tell me what's Japanese for "happy birthday".I tried looking it up on the internet and I got a lot of crazy answers.


----------



## almostfreebird

joy15 said:


> Can someone please tell me what's Japanese for "happy birthday".I tried looking it up on the internet and I got a lot of crazy answers.




http://japanese.about.com/library/weekly/aa072900.htm


----------



## lilhelper

Tanjoubi Omedetou!


----------



## joy15

Thanks! I really appreciate this.


----------

